# beall pen wizard decal



## WALT58 (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can buy a decal for my pen wizards indexing plate Thanks Wally Turton


----------



## PenMan1 (May 22, 2012)

I think there is one in the library that you can print out to scale for the PW.

I'll see if I can still find it.
Here it is:
http://www.smithart.us/download.htm


----------



## Gregf (May 22, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/index_template_for_pen_wizard.pdf


----------

